# R15: 10AF Update - I got it.



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

A thread noting the receipt of 10AF was started, but then closed by Earl, with the request to post problems or issues with it to the appropriate sticky thread.

However, I think it is worth having an open thread mostly to report receiving 10AF, so people across the country can get some idea of when others have gotten it. So I opened this thread to continue the original thread. If the moderators don't feel this is appropriate, go ahead and delete this post and thread.

I think this thread can serve for general discussion of 10AF other than the specific problem reports that Earl has requested go in the sticky threads - including such posts as "I got it", "Wow, my SL really worked", or whatever. If you have a specific problem with series link, then post that info in the sticky thread.

So...

I did receive 10AF in Seattle. From the posts in the original thread, and info that Earl posted saying it is going west to east, this tracks.

Carl


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

Can we force the download on the East coast?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

How about this...

We make this thread a "I got it" tracking thread, since I know we all like them.
But the Stuck thread, would be for the general discussion about the release...

Not specifically for problems...
?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TMullenJr said:


> Can we force the download on the East coast?


No, the way the rollout goes... it knows where you are, and won't authenticate it for download, until DirecTV turns it on for your area.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

What if we "move" to the west coast, force a download, then "move" back?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That would be a waiste of a plane ticket...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> What if we "move" to the west coast, force a download, then "move" back?


:lol:


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Any idea Earl on the time frame? I know the last one was talked about taking 3 weeks though it suddenly was released to all.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Any idea Earl on the time frame? I know the last one was talked about taking 3 weeks though it suddenly was released to all.


 What Earl was saying in another theard that it was desided to release this now so we wouldn't have to wait of the rest of the update to be finished. He also said he didn't have a time frame yet, but it would be in the next couple of weeks not months for it.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> What Earl was saying in another theard that it was desided to release this now so we wouldn't have to wait of the rest of the update to be finished. He also said he didn't have a time frame yet, but it would be in the next couple of weeks not months for it.


Thanks, but my question was regarding the rollout of THIS 10AF update.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Thanks, but my question was regarding the rollout of THIS 10AF update.


Sorry misunderstood, he said it would be all this week.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Np


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I am curious if fixing the SL problem will help with all the lockups ? Lunchtime I simply went in to change the number of recordings to keep on one SL and it locked up.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Still don't have it here in NC.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Is the new release still going out? I've seen folks in Seattle and Yuma mention they've got it but nothing here in Phoenix.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I sent an email to my guy... I will probably get a reply tomorrow.

Wouldn't surprise me if they waited the weekend.


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

Got it...in So. Cal

date says 3/15/2006...but not sure when I actually got it...


----------



## Chris5323 (Mar 20, 2006)

Very new to all this....how do I see which version of the software I currently have?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Menu - Settings - Setup - Info & test..{something}


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Menu - Settings - Setup - Info & test..{something}


And you have to hit select on "Info and test" or you won't see the secondary screen with the version info on it.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Nothing here in PA or NJ yet.


----------



## Chris5323 (Mar 20, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> And you have to hit select on "Info and test" or you won't see the secondary screen with the version info on it.


I got it thanks...and got the new software on 3/15 at 1:04 am.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Chris5323 said:


> I got it thanks...and got the new software on 3/15 at 1:04 am.


Did you get any previous updates? Your date changed right? What about your previous version?


----------



## Chris5323 (Mar 20, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Did you get any previous updates? Your date changed right? What about your previous version?


Couldn't tell you...just got this about two weeks ago and this is the first time I checked.


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

I got the update on the 15th


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Jasen said:


> I got the update on the 15th


Jasen, Welcome to DBSTalk. 

Glad you got it.  ..........10AF?


----------

